# ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben



## buddha1337 (10 Februar 2009)

*ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		Hallo

Heute hat es auch mich erwischt. Ich hab mir auf ok.tc einen freeaccount erstellt mit falschangaben,da ich schauen wollte wie mir der freehoster gefällt. Kurz nachdem ich den account erstellt habe flatterte eine Mail ins haus das der account gegen eine gebühr aufgrund von falschangaben gelöscht werden müsse. Die summe soll ich innerhalb von 7 tagen überweißen

Ich schrieb dem admin zurück das ich minderjährig sei und ich nich befugt bin verträge abzuschließen.
Daraufhin kam eine mail zurück das ich einen nachweiß zb: Kinderausweiß vorlegen solle.
Das kommt mir sehr suspekt vor weil ich nicht denke das meine daten ihn etwas angehen.
Ich habe keine weitere Mail verfasst um mich ersteinmal zu informieren.

Mach ich mich im alter von 17 jahren eigentlich strafbar wenn ich falschangaben mache?
Ist der Admin befugt wegen falschangaben geld einzufordern?
Soll ich dem admin meine daten schicken?
Ist er befugt diese einzufordern?
und was soll ich generell machen?

Ich möchte weiterhin noch hinzufügen, das ich nicht einer der Jugendlichen bin die im internet wahllos verträge abschließt und diese dann nicht bezahlt. Aber in diesem Fall ist es ja Quasi eine strafe für falschangaben.

Vielen dank für eure hilfe
MFG
buddha1337


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*



buddha1337 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auf ok.tc einen freeaccount erstellt mit falschangaben,da ich schauen wollte wie mir der freehoster gefällt.


Damit ist alles gesagt - Freeaccount kann nichts kosten, jeder darf da nahezu eintragen, was er will. Allerdings steht da was in den Nutzungsbedingungen, die einen stutzig machen sollten





			
				ok.tc schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Was ist nicht erlaubt?*
> Falsche oder nicht aktuelle Anmeldedaten, Emailmarketing, SPAM, Google-Ads (werden automatisch überschrieben), rechtswidrigen Daten, Manipulation der Werbung (Ausblendung / Überdeckung /Unterdrückung oder sonstige Manipulationen), erstellte aber nicht genutzte Accounts - diese werden 7 Tage nach Erstellung gelöscht. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Was passiert beim Verstoss gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen?*
> Der Account wird ohn Ankündigung gelöscht. Für die Account-Löschung aufgrund unwahrer bzw. unvollständiger Daten bei Registrierung berechnen wir pauschal 15 €.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gesetzwidrige Verstösse werden grundsätzlich bei den zuständigen Behörden zur Anzeige gebracht. Wir unterstützen die Ermittlungsbehörden bei der Aufklärung von Straftaten.[/FONT][/FONT]


Meinem Erachten nach stellt der Anbieter selbst eine Falle und es geht ihm nur um die 15 € - eine neue Art der Abzocke, da hier keine Straftat durch einen Nutzer vorliegen kann, da es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen fehlt.




buddha1337 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine weitere Mail verfasst um mich ersteinmal zu informieren.


:dafuer:Würde ich auch nicht machen.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lass dich nicht Einschüchtern! Von dem Typen haben wir hier noch nie gehört und der wird wohl nicht die Behörden mit seinem gequirlten Unsinn belästigen, da er sich womöglich durch dieses Problematik selbst strafbar machen kann. Ich denke da an so Spielchen, wie Vortäuschen einer Straftat, Nötigung oder Erpressung.[/FONT]


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*

Zu diesem Thema: "Hilfe, ich habe mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet..." findest Du oben auf der Seite in den blauen Links schon Informationen.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind grundsätzlich erstmal schwebend unwirksam und können von den Erziehungsberechtigten bei Kenntnisnahme für nichtig erklärt werden.

Wenn man sich mit Falschangaben bei irgendeinem Webportal anmeldet, dann ist das nicht strafbar, wenn einem aufgrund der Gestaltung der Webseite mit versteckter Preisangabe die Kostenpflicht nicht bewusst war. 

Von Zusendung irgendwelcher Daten an Nutzlos-Anbieter raten wir ab.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Bitte den Eltern dieses Forum und die verlinkten Artikel zeigen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> mit Falschangaben bei irgendeinem Webportal anmeldet, dann ist das nicht strafbar, wenn einem aufgrund der Gestaltung der Webseite mit versteckter Preisangabe die Kostenpflicht nicht bewusst war.


Die Systematik hier ist eine ganz andere, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Man kann sich eine freie Domain holen und wird bei Falschangaben erst zur Kasse gebeten, als Schadenersatz/Aufwandentschädigung oder so.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*

[redundant]


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*

Ah, jetzt erst blicke ich das "Konzept".



buddha1337 schrieb:


> Kurz nachdem ich den account erstellt habe flatterte eine Mail ins haus das der account gegen eine gebühr aufgrund von falschangaben gelöscht werden müsse.



Mal ne dumme Frage: Wie können die denn "kurz nach Erstellung des Accounts" schon gewußt haben, dass das Falschdaten sind?

Wie dem auch sei: mit der e-Mail-Adresse allein können die kaum was anfangen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Wie können die denn "kurz nach Erstellung des Accounts" schon gewußt haben, dass das Falschdaten sind?


Das waren doch bestimmt Nonsensdaten, die bereits auf dem ersten Blick als ungültig zu erkennen waren, oder?

Man kann bei dem Anbieter aus Steinhagen eine Free-Subdomaine beziehen. Er nimmt sich damit natürlich das Recht heraus, nur echte Datensätze zulassen zu wollen, denn im Fall von Missbrauch durch den Drittnutzer ist er derjenige der zu beichten hat. Er will nur sicher sein, dass er womöglich bevorstehenden Ärger weiter reichen kann.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon mal löblich, dass die eingegebenen Daten geprüft werden. Der Anbieter kann daraufhin aber den Vertrag mit dem "kostenlosen" Angebot für ungültig erklären, wenn er feststellt, dass ein unsinniger Datensatz angelegt wurde. Für die negativen Bemühungen aber Schadenersatz/Aufwandsentschädigung zu beanspruchen, halte ich für gewagt. Er hat selbst ein unternehmerisches Risiko mit dem Angebot eröffnet und ist somit selbst zur Schadenbegrenzung verpflichtet.


----------



## buddha1337 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das waren doch bestimmt Nonsensdaten, die bereits auf dem ersten Blick als ungültig zu erkennen waren, oder?



Die frage wie die das erkannt haben hab ich mir nämlich auch gestellt denn immerhin waren das keinne nonsensdaten. Die eizige möglichkeit wäre gewesen das sie mich mit der falschen nummer angerufen haben.


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: ok.tc Rechnung wegen Falschangaben*



buddha1337 schrieb:


> Die eizige möglichkeit wäre gewesen das sie mich mit der falschen nummer angerufen haben.


Du meinst einen Testanruf an eine von dir angegebene falsche/ungültige Telefonnummer? Wäre eine Möglichkeit und dann zieht der Typ gleich vom Leder per eMail, da es ihm anscheinend womöglich nur um die 15 €ronen geht.


----------

